# hunting out of a Subaru????



## dash102576 (Apr 13, 2010)

Any one hunting out a Subaru if so how do you like it?


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

***???? I really don't understand your question? I mean I don't hunt out of any enclosed vehicle. I find it hard to swing the gun.


----------



## dash102576 (Apr 13, 2010)

ok does anyone drive a Subaru and how do they like it ?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

dash102576 said:


> Any one hunting out a Subaru if so how do you like it?


 It might be ok for rifle but there would never be enough window space to shoot a bow.:lol:


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

keep your truck Dale. Your dog gets skunked once and you would wish you were driving a truck.

Dan G


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been hunting out of one for 5 years. It will take 2 guys 3 dogs and your gear anywhere you need to go. I even do my deer hunting out of it.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Double Gun said:


> I've been hunting out of one for 5 years. It will take 2 guys 3 dogs and your gear anywhere you need to go. I even do my deer hunting out of it.



Careful on the tongue weight! The max tongue weight on the Outback is 200lbs, that Buck is a brute! A Subi dealer told me that once you exceed 200lbs your torquing and bending the frame. Just an FYI.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Dash if you're looking for one my dad has one for sale in Harbor Springs. He just changed the timing belt


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

They're capable. I've gotten everywhere I've needed to go in the woods with an '01 Forester.

My FIL says the difference between 2WD and 4WD is the distance you have to walk after you get it stuck.

If you're worried about ground clearance and 4WD capability, you might want to look at something else. But at that point, you're shopping for an ORV more than a hunting vehicle, IMO.


----------



## bedlyblaster (Jan 1, 2003)

hunted with a 96 outback for years. plenty of ground clearance, 30 mpg, never got stock. two guys two dogs [spaniels] no problems. can skoot through the two tracks easily, very nimble. the subaru engines have tons of head gasket issues from 97 to a couple years ago, time will tell if the new subes are head gasket problem free.


----------



## francismcgee (Jul 13, 2009)

I've had three vehicles that have been used for hunting...I will give you the pros and cons of each.

2007 Subaru Outback-
Pros: good gas mileage, more than capable in <12" snow depth, great size for narrow two-tracks, adequate interior size for two guys and one dog hunting in Michigan.
Cons: struggled in high snow drifts (especially in South Dakota), not quite enough ground clearance on certain trails (especially at our grouse camp in the UP), Not enough space for two dogs or more than two people on a long trip. Biggest downside: I felt the interior was very difficult to keep clean and organized.
Bottom line: Good, reliable vehicle. My cousin bought this car and drives it with >250k miles. No issues other than regular maintenance.

2010 F-150 Crew-
Pros: Plenty of space. Fit two dogs and gear without any trouble. Probably fit many more people and gear with a truck cap, Extremely capable off-trail and in virtually any road condition.
Cons: A bit too big for narrow trails, poor mpg (this truck had the V8...I've heard the 6cylinder ECOboost is better).

2012 Nissan Frontier crew cab-
Pros: Relatively good mpg's for a truck, Plenty of space with a cap (we fit four guys, two dogs, and gear on a 7 day hunt in SD), more than adequate ground clearance, excellent in snow, narrow enough to fit most trails.
Cons: Less space than the F-150, worse mpg's than the Subaru, interior is not nearly as nice as either of them.

Overall, I think the Subaru would work well as a hunting vehicle for most people and in most situations. Unfortunately, I have a few annual events in hunting locations where it didn't quite make the grade.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

TimBuckTwo said:


> ... A Subi dealer told me that once you exceed 200lbs your torquing and bending the frame...


Nice buck. I'd love to hear what that dealership would say to a guy like me. I've had up to three deer at one time on the top of my Subies over the years










I've been driving Subies for almost thirteen years and I beat the hell out of them. Over the years I've paid for a couple head gasket jobs and timing belt replacements. Relatively certain my next vehicle will be another Subie boxer engine, although I doubt they'll ever get around the head gasket issue.

There have been a couple "interesting" posts on this forum/topic over the years, so I'm sure a search or two would turn up some more opinions- but for two guys and two dogs, they work pretty good. Put a set of Blizzaks on one and they're REALLY tough to beat in the ice and snow.

-tom


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I've had two buddies Steelsearchin and Grush follow me around all our spots in Outbacks and never thing twice, they went everywhere our trucks went.

When it's time for me to replace my vibe as a everyday company car, I'll replace it with a Outback wagon.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> My FIL says the difference between 2WD and 4WD is the distance you have to walk after you get it stuck *or when it breaks down*.


Fixed it for ya. A friend of mine had his Dodge 2500 die in the middle of nowhere on timber land. The tow bill was apparently breath taking.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Best bad condition road driving vehicle I've ever owned and that includes many 4x4 trucks and one jeep.
I really like my outback. I sent you a pm Dale.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Steelsearchin -- here are the results of the first (but not the last) deer I ever put on the roof of my Subie. Either your luck is really good, or mine is really bad.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow!! ...that really sucks.

I've averaged three a year for the last dozen years, and all but one or two have been tied to the roof of my subies. The old Outback had a solid roof, and the current one just has the two smaller moon roofs. I've never thought twice about it, but with my luck the next one will crack something...


----------



## May-39 (Jan 14, 2005)

I've run a wagon (VW TDI) since 2006 and a truck (or cherokee) at same time. I have and know several subie owners. They are like jeeps once you've had one, you always have one or are looking for one.

I run a lot of clearcuts and two tracks (slowly and carefully). I ran down several miles of unplowed two tracks in NLP thanksgiving week checking out sign for this weekend. There was a lot of snow up to the rockers.

Granted, I had a legitimate skid plate bent up that runs from the fascia to under the drivers seat. It only saved me once when I grossly understimated how deep a KY creek was and dragged that plate across pudding stones all the way across. Should have got out. my bad. Drove 7 hours home the next day, no prob. Google them if you think you need one lots for subies too.
Fits down 2-tracks real well, can turn around in the middle of nowhere easy, parks in really tight spots, great mpg. I put on good snow tires in October and the traction is ridiculous. comfortable on highway, cheaper (much) on fuel. I don't wince getting out of the back or when my dog does (I think about prior dog knee surgeries every time they jump off a 4x4 tailgate). As much room as the cherokee had.
My truck had 100k in 2008, it has 150k now. Nice 4x4 x-Cab cap or cover have them both.
My wagon had about 100k in 2008, it has 280k now. 
Regarding heads and timing belt. PLAN ON IT.EVERYONE I know that's had a subaru 4 or 6 cyl had the OEM head gaskets go usually right around 100k. It still gets the same mileage as 2008. Pulls my grumman sport boat on a trailer with no probs or significant fuel consumption increase.
It doesn't look like it's been anywhere but the city either, I wax it a couple times a year and it looks shiny. Now the skid plate, thats another story.

Got my buddy to switch from GMC SUV to an outback, now he has two outbacks. Tows a 16/48 welded jon which seems like alot to me but he has towed it to U.P and back without complaints. I'm sure the mileage suffered.


----------



## cbarr7 (Sep 29, 2014)

buddy of mine has one uses it for everything almost bought one myself


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

May-39 said:


> Granted, I had a legitimate skid plate bent up that runs from the fascia to under the drivers seat. It only saved me once when I grossly understimated how deep a KY creek was and dragged that plate across pudding stones all the way across. Should have got out. my bad. Drove 7 hours home the next day, no prob. Google them if you think you need one lots for subies too.


The rubber skid plate that came standard tore off in the woods some years ago. I've since had the front pipe reattached twice and it needs it again.

There's a guy in town who said he'd make me one out of diamond plate steel, but I've never taken him up on it or asked how much it would run. Probably would be worth the investment though.


----------

